# Too big for IUI?



## LyndyBB (Mar 19, 2006)

Hi, new member and would like some advice on weight limits for IUI (if there are any).  Have PCOS and have tried Clomid twice now (last time fol's reached 10mm instead of 20mm).  Am having a phone consultation with SEFC at Nuffield in Tun/Wells on Friday, but nervous that they won't treat me at my weight (20st).  Fit otherwise and had surgery to remove a dermoid cyst last Sep (which I came out of to tell the tale!!).

Any clues?


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi,

Can't really remember, sorry! Think they did weigh me & ask me my height but not sure they would have refused to treat me - unlike with my ivf which was very clear about the BMI being within the "ok" limits.

Saw plenty of larger ladies in the waiting room so guess they must have been having iui or clomid!

I haven't seen anywhere that weight is an issue for iui.

Good luck!!
Love Jess x


----------



## Dobby (Oct 23, 2005)

Hi LyndyBB 

I am at the SEFC Nuffield Tunbridge Wells and don't weigh masses less than you!  They have never said a thing about weight, and I have had 2 x IUI, and am now just starting IVF.

The clinical research is starting to say that weight doesn't make as much difference as they first thought - but the clinic have never said a word anyhow.  I have seen MUCH BIGGER women than me in the waiting room, who I would estimate must be heavier than you by far.

Best wishes, and lots and lots of luck.

PS I have always found the clinic to be really good.....

Dobby


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Is your IUI on the NHS? If so you may find they ask you to lose weight although I was on the waiting list for NHS IUI despite being overweight.

In the end I went private for my IUI & my cons basically said being overweight didn't help in getting pregnant but it wasn't usually the main factor. If you are ovulating then I reckon you have as much chance as anyone. I got pg on my 2nd IUI & lost 1/2 stone in the first month (queasiness rather than sicky) & have only put 1 stone back on at 7 months - I was very worried about putting loads of weight on after getting pg though as I knew it would be difficult to lose afterwards fortunately I haven't had much of an appetite. 

Good luck honey

xx


----------



## Willowwisp (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey Lynda

Just read all your replies (yes I'm nosey)!!  So its as we thought, your weight won't be that much of an issue!! Which is good news!! 

Welcome to the rollercoster matey, can't wait until you get going with your IUI!!! 

 

Lots of Love

Willow (Lynda's buddy)!! 
xxx


----------



## LyndyBB (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks so much for the replies! Pleasantly surprised and now can't wait for my 'phone consultation on Friday. Willow - ta for the support! Will post again if I have any news x


----------



## RubyRuby (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi Lynda,

Just to add that I am over weight (I keep trying but own a cafe and have to bake cakes and Brownies every day...and no I dont get fed up of them!) and have been undergoing IUI. 

I am about to start my fourth IUI. All my tests and scans are good and I ovulate nicely...so could be the weight...however my consultant doesnt think so. So go for it  

Good Luck
Ruby x


----------



## LyndyBB (Mar 19, 2006)

Ruby

Thanks so much for your reply (and support!).  God, what a heavenly job you have!!!  I have my phone consultation at 2pm today, so just sitting online with butterflies!   hopefully will get some positive news from the call.  I don't ovulate regularly or properly due to PCOS, so hoping that medicated IUI will have some effect on the old eggs!

Thanks again, will post how I get on


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

hi.. is your consultation with mr rimmington ? i was 15 stone when i started iui ... his thinking (my age against me) if it takes however long to get the weight off...its better to have treatment...he is a lovely man ..good luck with the consultation..do you have a list of questions caroline x


----------



## LyndyBB (Mar 19, 2006)

Caroline

Yes, it is with Mr Rimmington!  Lovely to hear from someone at the same clinic!  I feel that I am mad paying for private treatment as, in my area, I can have 3 turns at IUI for nothing and there is no current waiting list!  BUT....I have convinced myself that NHS will not treat me at my weight and, not helped by the PCOS, my current consultant has acknowledged that weight loss will be slow.  So, I feel I may have more chance private and that makes the money seem worth it (not always sure very prudent DH agrees!!) x


----------



## LyndyBB (Mar 19, 2006)

Caroline

Forgot to say, yes I do have a list of questions and a kind of 'potted history' for him (I hope he doesn't fall asleep!!)


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

we have stopped now.... but they are excellent at sefg .....he is so easy to talk to...... doubt he'll fall asleep this is his fav subject !!!  very committed... thats my opinion anyway..... where you told def no on the nhs c xxx


----------



## LyndyBB (Mar 19, 2006)

No-one!  How crazy is that?  I have just go myself into such a state about size/chances of success that I seemed trapped in the private sector!  My work pay for Benenden so all my diagnoses and treatments so far (Metformin/Clomid/Surgery for a Dermoid Cyst/Scans etc) have been private and I haven't had to pay so I guess I have been spoiled really.  

Mr R. sound lovely.  Only 20 mins to go!


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

good luck he'll put you at ease, ...funny i went to school in cranbrook (angley) ...lived in staplehurst now live in medway..not quite as nice......    maybe you should find out about nhs regulations...mr r maybe able to tell you that as Mr wilcox(the other guy ) works at pembury nhs thinking of you x


----------



## LyndyBB (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks so much, will post again after the call!! xx


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

how did it go


----------



## LyndyBB (Mar 19, 2006)

C

It was fab!!  You were right, he is lovely.  Have made appt. and he is not going to charge me for today as I am having a further appt, so quite fair really.

Says he has treated heavier than me, would have no prob. and thinks I have high success rate (given age).  Couldn't have been more positive.  Will post again after appt. on 12th April! xx  thanks so much for your interest x


----------



## ck6 (Apr 8, 2005)

cool...glad it went well.... we found him very fair...didn't pay for the couple of scans when i was pregnant....good luck...nothing to worry about now xxx


----------



## LyndyBB (Mar 19, 2006)

ck

thanks for the advice, you got me thru' Friday!  Will post again after appt. hopefully will be positive news to share. x


----------

